# Selling fermented honey



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

How will you bottle it?
Fermented honey will blow the lid off of a mason jar........don't ask how I know this LOL!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Fermentation will continue and the honey will eventually become disgusting.

The idea that eating it is good for your digestive health sounds like a marketing ploy to me. It would depend entirely on which bugs happened to be in there, but it is not impossible there could be some less than friendly ones.

You don't want to waste it, there are procedures for turning such honey into mead. I cannot give you a link but i did read about it.


----------



## Skeggley (Jul 25, 2015)

Can you still call it honey if it's fermented? 
I thought, and I may be wrong, if over 18.5% WC it couldn't be called honey and it shouldn't have fermented below 18.5% WC.


----------



## pjigar (Sep 13, 2016)

Just make mead or throw it away or feed it to pigs.


----------



## bushpilot (May 14, 2017)

Make mead, or sell it at half price to someone who wants it for mead.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I wouldn't sell it but it's great for baking and a teaspoon in a vodka and soda has incredible mental health benefits in my experience. J


----------

